# Gaming-Mouse gefunden! Suche nun passendes Mousepad für XAI



## zeroz (30. Oktober 2009)

*Gaming-Mouse gefunden! Suche nun passendes Mousepad für XAI*

Hi Leute,

Ich will mir demnächst eine neue Maus zulegen. Ich selbst benutze zur Zeit die Everglide G-1000, gefällt mir jedoch nicht mehr, einfach zu groß.
Mein Problem jetzt, ich weiß nicht welche ich mir zulegen soll. Nach längere Suche im Internet bin ich auf folgende Mäuse gestoßen:

Roccat Kone, Gigabyte GM-8000, Logitech G5/G500 wären jetzt in der engeren Auswahl, bin aber auch für andere offen. Sind auch von den Reviews und Test mir positiv aufgefallen.

Mein Budget wäre so bei 40-50 €, und meine Hand würde ich jetzt mal sagen wäre klein bis mittel k.a. 

Was sagt Ihr? Welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen. Am besten inkl. Mousepad Empfehlung .

Grüße Oz

Tante Edith hat was hinzugefügt. Und zwar möchte Sie Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu Ikari, Xai und Fireglider.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5,Kone oder Ghost*

Ich kann die Kone aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen, ich besitze die "Ursprungsversion", denke aber der Kauf der "MAX"-Version ist sinnvoller, da einige Verbesserungen an der Stabilität durchgeführt wurden. 
Mousepad liegt bei der Kone jedoch keins bei! 
Die anderen Mäuse habe ich bisher noch nicht getestet.


----------



## tuned (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5,Kone oder Ghost*

Ich habe schon meine zweite G5,
verarbeitung ist Top, super Spielgefühl für mich.

Da kommt nichts anderes in Frage.

Jedoch empfehleich dir , in einen Markt deiner Wahl zu gehen,
und alle Mäuse mal in die hand nehmen.

Da wirst du feststellen das die ein oder andere besser in der Hand liegt.

Ein Logitech Fan wird dir keine Kone empfehlen, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## rabit (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5,Kone oder Ghost*



tuned schrieb:


> Ein Logitech Fan wird dir keine Kone empfehlen, oder umgekehrt.


Eindeutig Logitech G5 oder die MX Revolution


----------



## zeroz (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5,Kone oder Ghost*

Naja da unser Saturn und MediaMarkt, nicht gerade die größten sind sind Sie auch an Auswahl begrenzt.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5,Kone oder Ghost*

Ich kann dir auch die Kone empfehlen. 
Ist ein Super Teil und liegt, zumindest mit gut in der Hand. Das musst du aber selber ausprobieren.


----------



## rytme (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone oder Ghost*

Habe die Kone, ist wahrlich keine schlechte Maus, aber Perfekt ist sie auch nit. Zumal sie etwas dein Budget übersteigen würde.

Würde dir zu der klassichen Logitech 518 und nem Steelseries Qck raten


----------



## zeroz (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone oder Ghost*

Hi, war gestern im Media Markt und wie erwartet nur magere Auswahl, hatten zum Glück aber die Kone und die MX518, habe die beiden mal getestet und muß sagen das die MX518 sowohl auch die Kone gut in der Hand liegen jedoch von den Tasten her mir die MX518 besser gefallen hat. Somit scheidet die Kone schon mal aus. Im Rennen sind also noch die Logitech G5,G500, MX518 und die Gigabyte GM-8000 (leider noch nirgends entdeckt).

Grüße


----------



## Xion4 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5,Kone oder Ghost*



tuned schrieb:


> Ein Logitech Fan wird dir keine Kone empfehlen, oder umgekehrt.



Dann bin ich halt mal dieser Logitech Fan der die Kone empfiehlt. Habe bisher nur Logitechs gehabt (MX 510, G5, G7 und die MX 518) und benutze nun am Privat PC die Kone. Kann ich sehr empfehlen, Treiber sind am Anfang ein wenig mühseelig, da Win7 Treiber fehlen, aber wenn sie läuft, dann aber richtig


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone oder Ghost*

Das ding ist das die Kone Modelle bei uns auf Arbeit massenhaft zurückkommen, desshalb würde ich eher die Logitech nehmen.


----------



## zeroz (8. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone oder Ghost*

Ich schaue mal im laufe der Woche bei Saturn vorbei mal gucken ob die einige Modelle haben.


----------



## zeroz (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone oder Ghost*

Heute die G500 in der Hand gehabt die verschiedenen Oberflächen sind echt gelungen vorallem gut bei schwitzigen Händen, die Tasten sind gut Erreichbar mit der dritten links zwische den anderen zwei k.A. was man damit anfangen soll . und das Mausrad ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, ein eigenartiges Gefühl aber eine nette Option. Auch die Kone hatte ich heute wieder in der Hand und meine Meinung zu den Tasten bleibt. Leider konnte ich auch im Saturn die GM-8000 nicht finden hat da jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht? Vorallem macht Sie in den Reviews und Tests eine doch sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## zeroz (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone oder Ghost*

Kleine Frage noch an die G500 Besitzer wie würdet Ihr das rasten des Mausrads beschreiben z.B beim rauf und runter scrollen der Waffen z.B bei Shootern usw...


----------



## zeroz (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone oder Ghost*

Na kommt schon, es gibt bestimmt genug hier *g*.


----------



## majorguns (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone oder Ghost*

Habe die G500 auch bei meinem letztem Besuch bei Saturn mal ausprobiert, als g5 besitzer kann ich nur sagen, das sie noch wesentlich besser in der Hand liegt als die G5, was mich nur stört ist, dass nun an der Seite 3 und nicht nur 2 Tasten sind, die dritte empfinde ich als etwas störend, da die irgendwie da "hin gequetscht" wurde


----------



## zeroz (18. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone oder Ghost*

Kann nicht sein das es keinnen gibt der die Gigabyte besitzt bzw. in den Händen hatte, im Preisvergleich usw. hat Sie doch eigentlich ne gute Wertung usw.

Kleine Ergänzung: Habe gelesen das die neue Steelseries Xai auch recht gut sein soll, was mich jedoch Interessiert. Wie ist es mit der Boot-Zeit bei XP,Vista,Seven. Und wie sind die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten vorallem für Noobs bzw. Einsteiger. Ist die Steelseries Ikari auch gut bzw. vergleichbar mit den anderen? Was ist mit der Fireglider? @Bullveyr du bist scheinbar ein guter Mausexperte. Wie ist deine Meinunghttp://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/member.php?u=57663


----------



## Bullveyr (19. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

Wie du selber festgestellt hast, ist die Form das wichtigste.

Zu Mäusen wie G500, Kone, GM-M8000 kann ich nicht allzu viel sagen (mal abgesehen vom technischen), da es nicht wirklich Mäuse für mich sind.

Grundsätzlich hat die Xai etwas postive Beschleunigung (hat die G500 auch), ist aber nichts das zumindest bei mir das aiming stört. Solange du nicht wirklich Low-Senser bist bringst du Kone und GM-M8000 auch nicht an ihr Limit.

Die Software der Xai ist easy zu handhaben und es wird auch alles gut erklärt, Boot-Zeiten sind relativ lang.

Zur Ikari Laser hab ich hier mal ein kleines Review geschrieben (klick), sagen wir mal so, nicht umsonst hab ich sie knapp 2 Jahre genutzt. 

Fireglider bzw. A4Tech ist sicher eine sehr gute Budget-Alternative, ich persönlich bin aber nicht unbedingt ein Fan von A4Tech.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

ich hab die Fireglider, für 20€ kann man da sicher nichts beabstanden, die Maus kann sicher mit teureren mithalten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur nochmal um das Bild in Erinnerung zu rufen 

Die LED-Farbe ist übrigens frei wählbar...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

Ich würde die Roccat Kone mit Taito Mauspad nehmen. Einfach nur Geil.


----------



## zeroz (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

Hat jemand eigentlich mal die Zeit gemessen oder getestet wie lange bzw. wieviel Sec der PC mit der Xai und Ohne zum starten braucht?


----------



## MuShK!N (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

......


----------



## zeroz (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

....? Das heißt?


----------



## elCh (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

Habe selbst auch die Kone und kann sie dir nur wärmstens Empfehlen.
Leider hat sie auch ihren Preis. Aber wenn du einmal mit ihr gezockt hast entschädigt das den Hohen Preis. Finde ich zumindest^^


----------



## netheral (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

Eine gute Maus muss passen, da gibts sowas wie umgewöhnen nicht. Wenn sie schlecht in der Hand liegt: Schmeiß sie aus deiner Liste. Mehr kann ich zu dem Thema fast nicht beitragen. Technik ist nichts ohne ein gewisses Wohlfühlen an der Maus.

Ich empfehle dennoch folgende Maus: Steelseries Xai. Ich hätte es nicht gedacht, bei mir macht die Maus ingame etwas aus. Ich konnte bereits in einem Tag meine "alte Form", die ich mit der MX518 hatte, wiederherstellen. Die Form der Maus ist an die Intelli 1.1 von MS angelehnt, jedoch etwas schmaler und qualitativ hochwertiger. Das Teil fühlt sich an wie vollmassiv, ist jedoch leichter als eine MX518 und wirkt leicht gummiert, aber nicht auf unangenehme Art und Weise.
Als mir ein Kumpel die Lachesis für ein WE mit auf den Weg gegeben hat, habe ich damit direkt nur noch danebengeholzt.
Wenn du eher auf ergonomische Nager stehst, schau dir doch die Logitech MX518 einmal an. Gleiche Form wie die G5 jedoch mit dem "alten" 1800 dpi Sensor. Das Teil hat bei mir eine Zeit lang ultra lowsense mitgemacht. Damals habe ich für eine 180° Drehung in CS 1.6 knapp 30 - 35 cm Mauspad benötigt. Da habe ich teils ganz schön gerudert und gehämmert. Sie hat es qualitativ ausgehalten und ist nie ausgesetzt. Und das war noch die 1. Revision der Maus. 
Wenn du jedoch zum "Fingertip-Grip" neigst: Schau dir einmal die Razer Salmosa an. Die zwar nur 2 Tasten + Mausrad, ist jedoch sehr leicht, schnell und gemein.

Insgesamt steht und fällt jede Maus mit der persönlichen Hand. Was bringen mir 5000 dpi, wenn meine Finger an dem Teil einfach keine Position finden und ich mich sogar unwohl fühle? Da doch lieber nur 1000 dpi und ich habe etwas, das meine Hand unterstützt.

Edit: Als Mauspad würde ich dir entweder ein QcK deiner Wahl von Steelseries oder das Everglide Titan empfehlen. Das Taito von Roccat ist auch sehr nett, aber ich habe damals das Everglide besser gefunden. Das Titan machte bei mir über 3 Jahre und sicher 10 Handwaschgänge mit.
Sind alles durch die Bank Stoffpads. Wenn dir Hardplastik liegt, versuch mal das S&S von Steelseries. Das habe ich damals sehr gemocht.
Sonstige, moderne Hardplastik-, Glas- oder Metallpads kenne ich nicht und kann dazu auch keine Empfehlung abgeben. Ich empfehle jedoch allgemein Stoff, da es imho sehr angenehm zu spielen ist.


----------



## sds (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

ich habe die g5 seit ewa einem jahr und bin top zufrieden war im mm und hab dort verscheidene mäuse gestest wie sie in meiner handfläche liegen..das gleiche würde ich dir auch raten
die g5 gibts jetzt auch in einer neueren revision weiß leider nich welche das ist
für mich sind 200 dpi mehr als genug ich und glaube keinem, dass er wenn er 200 dpi nutz und z.B in call of duty 4 die mausempfindlichkeit auf ganz hoch stellt damit klar kommt
..wenn jemand meind er packt das, dann will ich aber'n vid sehen


----------



## zeroz (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

So Leute, erstmal Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben und mir die verschiedenen Mäuse aufgeführt sowie von ihrer Erfahrung damit berichtet haben. Ich habe mich nun entschieden und kaufe mir demnächst die trommelwirbel..... Steelseries Xai. 

Das, das OS 10-15 Sec länger zum starten braucht wird mich nicht viel stören. Die Form gefällt mir eigentlich wirklich gut, vorallem das Features mit dem LCD und der Software. Hat nicht soviele Tasten. Einfach schlicht.

Danke nochmal an alle.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das richtige Mousepad und ich bin glücklich. *g* Dabei finde ich folgende Mousepads interessant:
Steelseries QcK Series, 4HD, 9HD und Razer Goliathus Speed. Soll meine Everglide Titan ersetzen *g*. Schenke ich dann meinem Neffen .


----------



## xXenermaXx (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

Hallo. Also, ich weiß nicht ob ich dir die Kone empfehlen soll. Ansich liegt sie sehr gut in der Hand und sieht gut aus. Aber der Sensor ist, finde ich, im Gegensatz zur MX518 (hatte noch die 1600er), die ich vorher hatte und jetzt leider sehr vermisse, eher mäßig. Auch die Qualität, wobei ich die erste Charge (also nicht die Kone Max ... evtl. ist diese besser) dieser Maus habe und diese dennoch über 2 Jahre besitze, ist nicht ganz so hoch wie bei der Logitech. Heute ist mir zum Beispiel die linke Maustaste ausgestiegen (bzw. sie geht nur noch sporadisch). Ich überlege nun ob ich mir die MX518, die G500 oder die Kova (evtl. ist sie aber auch Kurva^^) bzw. die Razer Imperator hole. Sind alle, bis auf die Kova, von der Form her ähnlich.

Edit: ok bisl zu spät^^ ... aber zum Mauspad kann ich eigtl. das Goliathus empfehlen. Die Kone bewegt sich seitdem sehr viel besser (vorher Holztisch) und es fühlt sich einfach angenehmer an, wenn man die Hand mal drauf legt. Hab aber da nicht so viel Erfahrung, vllt. gibts noch mehr Meinungen. Bin jedenfalls damit sehr zufrieden. (ist übrigens wirklich die Speed-Variante, damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen^^)


----------



## Prinzpaddy (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gesucht! G5/500,Kone,Xai, Ikari,Fireglider oder Ghost*

so also ich würde das Qck nehmen ist echt gut 
@xXenermaXx
ich würde die mx518 kaufen hole sie mir morgen auch hab sie jez paar mal bei nem kumpel ausprobiert und kann nur sagen einfach top 
und 1800dpi reichen finde ich vollkommen aus
und für 25-30 euro ist das einfach top
super P/L Verhältnis


----------



## zeroz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gefunden! Suche nun passendes Mousepad für XAI*

Habe mal in Internet etwas gesucht und gesehen das die meisten folgende Pads bevorzugen: Razer Destructor, Razer Goliathus Speed, Puretrak Talent und Steelseries QcK. Was mit 4HD und 9HD sind k.a vielleicht noch zu neu? Aufjedenfall habe ich viele Vergleiche zwischen Goliathus und Talent gesehen.

Was denkt Ihr? Aber eine andere Frage noch, kann man Stoffpads auch in die Schleuder werfen. Und wenn ja bei wieviel Grad °C


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gefunden! Suche nun passendes Mousepad für XAI*

Beim dem Puretrak Talent ist ne Waschanleitung dabei. Aber man kann auch das Mauspad von Hand mit warmen Wasser und Duschgel sauber bekommen. Das QcK Heavy hab ich selber seit 3 Jahren. Ist ein robustes Teil. Das 4HD und das 9HD sollen auch verdammt gute Pads sein. Sind eigentlich identisch. Das 9HD ist halt nur größer.


----------



## zeroz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gefunden! Suche nun passendes Mousepad für XAI*

Habe gesehen auf idealo.de das PCGH die Razer Goliathus mit der Note 1,55 bewertet und die Steelseries QcK nur mit der Note 1,74. Beide Tests sind von 2008. Wie kommt das? Wobei die QcK überhaupt nicht gut abschnitt.


----------



## Bullveyr (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gefunden! Suche nun passendes Mousepad für XAI*

Die Wertungskriterien funktionieren bei Mauspads nicht wirklich, da geht es hauptsächlich um persönliche Präferenz.


----------



## Blue_Gun (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gefunden! Suche nun passendes Mousepad für XAI*

Also ich kann das 4HD empfeheln. Hab dieses selber und daurauf gleitet die Xai sehr gut und LEISE. Kostet um die 16€.


----------



## zeroz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Mouse gefunden! Suche nun passendes Mousepad für XAI*

Danke an alle auch mal wieder für diese Tipps. Habe heute mir das Razer Goliathus Standard Speed Edition bestellt und das Steelseries QcK als Ersatz Pad .

Grüße Oz


----------

